# Kids say the darnest things



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok my daughter was telling me this story today and I was cracking up . I just had to pass it alone . We have several grand kids from new born to 14 years old all girls except 2 boys .

But one of the youngest girls is 4 and she is a little terror. In to everything , climbs like a monkey , and just rotten as can be , but can be as sweet as angle if she wants something .

So my daughter was as Walmart getting some stuffs and had picked up some rabbit food . They raise a few tame rabbits to butcher . Normally they go to TSC or anther farm store and get it but she was in a hurry and just grabbed some at Walmart . My grand daughter was throwing a little fit over something as 4 year old's do .

A lady comes over and starts talking to her . Then she says oh you must have a pet rabbit you have some rabbit food . Well thats when it started . My granddaughter says we didn't kill all of them . The lady kinda looks at her thinking she must have misunderstood her , and says no , I mean you have a pet rabbit . My granddaughter we didn't eat all of them we still have some . LOL By now the lady really has that puzzled look on her face ! Like what the ? So finally my daughter tells her , that they raise some tame rabbits to butcher . The lady say OH Ok turns and takes off quickly !

I just thought this was sooo funny , I was rolling listening to my daughter tell it . Just had to share it .


----------

